# Fletching for 3D



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Was wondering what the best fletching is for 3D? I shoot the CXL's and want to try something other than Blazers.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There are several brands available in various sizes - lenght and height. Some seem to be more durable than others. Personally I use fletch fletch.
Also if you are shooting hunter class there is a vane size requirement, which I believe is 4" or the blazers and fusions are legal.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

No size requirement for Hunter class any longer. It was removed a few years ago.
Flex Fletch has to be one of the most durable vanes made!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Flex Fletch are one of the most durable vanes made. Personally, I prefer using Flex Fletch FFP187's


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

DssBB said:


> Flex Fletch are one of the most durable vanes made. Personally, I prefer using Flex Fletch FFP187's


I use these for field. Was thinking of trying the FFP225's for 3D. Would these work? What other FF vanes do you all use for 3D?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

schnarrfuss said:


> I use these for field. Was thinking of trying the FFP225's for 3D. Would these work? What other FF vanes do you all use for 3D?


I use FFP225 on my CXL Pros for 3D.Work great.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The Bohning impulse vanes are real good.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guy's!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use a 2" blazer or vanetec hp fletched with some helical. I prefer control and extra forgiveness in my set-up. What you gain in the couple fps is not worth it when your talking accuracy.


----------

